# Do cockatiels get along with doves?



## JConvry (May 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a ringneck dove, Tiffany. She is an awesome bird and a great pet. I'm prepared to take in another bird. I had a pearl cockatiel hen when I was younger and loved the heck out of her. I'm leaning towards getting another.

I'm curious about the likelihood of the two birds getting along. She takes pretty well to my girlfriend's parakeets as long as she is not sitting on an egg when they come prancing over.

I don't expect them to become BFF's, but I would like to avoid any huge problems. So if anyone has had experience with how the two species interact, I'd appreciate some feedback.

The two birds would not be sharing a cage. The dove is about 2-3 yrs old and is an absolute sweetheart to me and whoever else handles her properly. (Or just has worms for her)

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

My doves live in the Aviary with my tiels and the only time I have a problem is in breeding season. Then they just chase the doves some. We even have an unmated dove and tiel that are bffs.

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JConvry (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Jess. That sounds promising. I love how laid back cockatiels are. It would be awesome if I could one day see Tiff getting along with another bird that she is used to.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

My doves and cockatiels have no problems at all when they are together. Just be sure to give each it's own space and adopt an equal but different policy. There will be small squabbles over territory, but that shouldn't be a problem as doves and cockatiels tend to both be laid back.


----------

